# Browning A 5 as a "turkey gun."



## buckeroo (Nov 3, 2013)

I am toying with the idea of taking my old Belgium-made A 5 turkey hunting once or twice next year. I'd just love to kill a turkey with it since this is a gun that has been around killing turkeys long before the modern choked out the wazoo turkey gun. (which I own one of for the record.) 

It is a 2 3/4 modified choke barrel gun. I have toyed with buying an extra barrel to have anyways, but was wondering how you guys that are more knowledgeable than me would approach this? Shot size, etc?


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 3, 2013)

Used to hunt with an old Browning A5 2 3/4 12ga. Had an 26 in. Full choke barrel. Used regular shells until the copper plated shot came out. With your modified barrel you need to pattern it and see what it will do. Loved looking down that humped-backed barrel at an old gobbler!


----------



## WFL (Nov 3, 2013)

If I was going to shoot it like it is I would find some Fed FCW shells. (HTL best then Lead).   

Now you can if you want to have it threaded for chokes.  Most time it will be Tru-Choke.


----------



## Timber1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is a 20 guage light weight magnum. Bought an extra barrel for it and sent it out to Ballistic Specialties in Arkansas to be threaded for choke. It has killed a few.


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far. Since this is a Belgian gun I realize it may have some limitations on what kind of shot you can shoot through it, mainly steel shot being a no-no. 

Given this, is there any other kind of shot I should be wary of like copper plated and such. And finally, how should I adjust the friction rings for the turkey loads? 

I imagine the turkey loads may be a little more powerful than my normal dove/clay loads. 

Sorry for the seemingly noobie questions. I admittedly have never been a shotgunner, rather more of a rifle guy.


----------



## hawglips (Nov 4, 2013)

buckeroo said:


> I am toying with the idea of taking my old Belgium-made A 5 turkey hunting once or twice next year. I'd just love to kill a turkey with it since this is a gun that has been around killing turkeys long before the modern choked out the wazoo turkey gun. (which I own one of for the record.)
> 
> It is a 2 3/4 modified choke barrel gun. I have toyed with buying an extra barrel to have anyways, but was wondering how you guys that are more knowledgeable than me would approach this? Shot size, etc?



I've got a 20 ga A5 with a 28" full-choked barrel we've killed turkeys with.   We kept shots to 25 or so yds and just used an ounce of lead sixes.  7-1/2s was probably a better choice for lead and that particular gun.


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 4, 2013)

My dad killed all his turkeys with a 12 ga. 2 3/4" low brass #6. Sometimes long shots are for poor callers.


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 6, 2013)

Killed my first turkey with an old A5. And no telling how many my father killed with that gun. It was over 20 years ago, but that gun had a 28" full choke barrel, and we shot #4s out of it then. That first turkey I killed was 38 yards away on a sandy, oak and sage brush hillside on Ft Benning Ga.


----------



## RUNnGUN (Nov 7, 2013)

My grandpa turkey hunted for a long time and gave it up in the early 90's. Once my dad and I began to turkey hunt he started back and used an old A5 with the modified barrel. I've watched him kill a many a bird with the modified barrel and HEVI shot #5. Only missed 1. Last year he got the barrel threaded and put a SumToy in it. He was getting about 225-250 at 40 yards with HEVI #6's. He missed 4 times last year, which is the most I've ever seen him miss. 1 of the misses was in TX, which he redeemed himself on. 2 of the misses were in the Blackhills in one morning, and the guide ended up calling a third turkey in which he killed. The last miss was with me calling. I setup about 30 yards behind him, because I knew what the circumstances would be. I had a hen literally 3 yards behind him clucking and purring in his ear, and when the big boy came to about 30 yards he had to throw up and shoot since he didn't have his gun already up (don't know why he didn't). I don't know what caused him to miss so many times last year unless it was the fact of his shot being much tighter now, but that old A5 has done some turkey killing there ain't no doubt about it! I love that gun and hope for it to be mine one day.


----------



## Ground hunter (Nov 7, 2013)

For some reason mine likes regular old high brass # 4 Winchester. It is a 12 gauge. It was made in 1926 and has a modified 28" barrel.  Best pattern I've gotton out of it at 40 yards is 12 pellets in a turkey kill zone.  I've killed three turkeys with it. The longest shot I made on a turkey with it is 30 yards, and it was devastating to the old Tom. If you know what ur doing 40 yards is all you need.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 8, 2013)

My daddy toted a Brownng A5 3'' mag w/ a 32" brl all the days I hunted with him. It's such a value to me I can't bring myself to carry it to the field. Just looking at it makes me miss him even more. He would be so proud of my son and the strides he has made in becoming a good woodsman / turkey hunter.

I too moved on to the newer choked weapons. But that Browning kill a pile of birds in 45 years. I spec only the good Lord and my daddy might know the real numbers.

s&r


----------



## Nannyman (Nov 17, 2013)

A buddy helped me with a 2 3/4" Hevishot load for my dads old A-5. Called one in and killed him at 25yds. Sat down and cried a bit as dad is gone. Got drunk later. Best day ever. 

John Doe


----------



## Brad (Nov 17, 2013)

Nannyman said:


> A buddy helped me with a 2 3/4" Hevishot load for my dads old A-5. Called one in and killed him at 25yds. Sat down and cried a bit as dad is gone. Got drunk later. Best day ever.
> 
> John Doe



Dang john you and I celebrate the same. Shed a few tears then drink a lot of beers.


----------



## Nannyman (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep. Dad was gone before I ever turkey hunted. Was a great day.


----------

